# Can anyone provide insight about these breeders?



## pharmcee (Mar 25, 2016)

Hello!

I am looking at two breeders at the moment.

Von Den Oher Tannen - VA bloodline German Shepherd puppies for sale - Von den Oher Tannen - German Shepherd Breeder | Atlanta Georgia
(I'm looking at the Neo/Harlow Litter)

and

Von Buchmann - Michigan German Shepherd | German Shepherd Puppies for Sale | German Shepherd Breeders

(I am looking at the Jax (Buchmann)/Indie (Mittlewest) litter))

and

Bullinger - German Shepherd Puppies For Sale, WORLD'S BEST Puppy Dogs
(I am looking at the Maffy/Raina litter)

Any information, good or bad, would help me so greatly!

I am located in Chicago, IL, but willing to go out of state for the right pup!

Not looking to compete, but I am leaning to the WGSL. Looking for a family companion! Children will always be around, so drive and temperament have to be to my needs. Our family activities would include light jogs, walks, dog parks, catch. The standard family activity level.

Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## uhsa (Mar 29, 2016)

pharmcee said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am looking at two breeders at the moment.
> 
> ...


Can I pick your brain as to why you chose SL vs WL? I thought SL may be a bit more shy to sound, sudden activities, etc and hence was leaning towards WL even though I LOVE the red coat on a SL dog.

Good luck!!! I have the exact same requirements as far as what I want as qualities in a dog...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't know anything about these breeders but Hollow Hills in Clarks Summit, PA is very good. I really like their dogs.
http://www.hollowhillsgsd.com/


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I am familiar with Jax and his breeder.(von Buchmann) I don't know the bitch that they are breeding him to. 
I think you could get a good companion dog from there.
FYI, GSD's generally do NOT make good candidates for dog parks...they need training and structure. Many dogs I see are lower in threshold and a bit on the reactive side. Training is ongoing, and most GSD's need a handler that shows strong leadership. They do make great family pets, companions, but don't think that casual outings and fetch is enough for this breed. You will have to commit to training, find a trainer sooner than later! Are you located in the city?


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi, I looked at Von Den Oher Tannen kennels when I was searching for pups. I heard only good things about them. Von Lotta Kennels (WGSL) is also in Atlanta.


----------



## pharmcee (Mar 25, 2016)

uhsa said:


> Can I pick your brain as to why you chose SL vs WL? I thought SL may be a bit more shy to sound, sudden activities, etc and hence was leaning towards WL even though I LOVE the red coat on a SL dog.
> 
> Good luck!!! I have the exact same requirements as far as what I want as qualities in a dog...


Hi UHSA,

I went with WGSL because of the lower drive - or at least so I have read - I'm sure it depends on the existing drive of the parent. I do not intend on competing, or at least not now.

Also, I and my family are in love with the red/black coat the GSD have!

I'm certain WL dogs make great companion pets, but because color is an option, I am going for SL.

I have read, and the nerves and temperament depends on the early socialization skills! I don't believe SL are less stable (excuse the lack of a better term).

Hope this clears things up!


----------



## pharmcee (Mar 25, 2016)

Jax08 said:


> I don't know anything about these breeders but Hollow Hills in Clarks Summit, PA is very good. I really like their dogs.
> http://www.hollowhillsgsd.com/


Thanks for the info!

Timing is crucial, so I will def go ahead and reach out to them! Looking to welcome my pup in May


----------



## pharmcee (Mar 25, 2016)

onyx'girl said:


> I am familiar with Jax and his breeder.(von Buchmann) I don't know the bitch that they are breeding him to.
> I think you could get a good companion dog from there.
> FYI, GSD's generally do NOT make good candidates for dog parks...they need training and structure. Many dogs I see are lower in threshold and a bit on the reactive side. Training is ongoing, and most GSD's need a handler that shows strong leadership. They do make great family pets, companions, but don't think that casual outings and fetch is enough for this breed. You will have to commit to training, find a trainer sooner than later! Are you located in the city?


Thank you for the insight!

I def intend to begin training with the pup, to the necessary extent of course. By "dog park" I was implying more the social aspect and capability of the dog to adapt well.

Thank you for the advice


----------



## pharmcee (Mar 25, 2016)

sebrench said:


> Hi, I looked at Von Den Oher Tannen kennels when I was searching for pups. I heard only good things about them. Von Lotta Kennels (WGSL) is also in Atlanta.


I appreciate your input!

All of this information most certainly helps in narrowing my options down.

I will also take a look at the other kennel.

Thank You!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

pharmcee said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> Timing is crucial, so I will def go ahead and reach out to them! Looking to welcome my pup in May


She has an ASL litter on the ground right now. Not sure if they are all sold.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

If you are in the Chicago area, I would check out Huerta Hof and My Bodyguard. Both have WGSL, and are both reputable breeders. I wouldn't be looking out of state when you've got some good breeders right there. Both have titled, health tested, quality dogs, and there are almost always companion puppies in litters.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Huerta Hof is also breeding working lines(I see more breeding announcements of them than SL's lately) I think the best way to get in touch with them is through their fb page. https://www.facebook.com/HuertaHofGermanShepherds/?fref=ts


----------



## pharmcee (Mar 25, 2016)

mnm said:


> If you are in the Chicago area, I would check out Huerta Hof and My Bodyguard. Both have WGSL, and are both reputable breeders. I wouldn't be looking out of state when you've got some good breeders right there. Both have titled, health tested, quality dogs, and there are almost always companion puppies in litters.


I have definitely contacted My BodyGuard and Huerta Hof! Nice to know I'm on the right track. 

At this point, I need to speak with Huerta Hof to see if there is currently a litter, or if one is ready to go home soon. I have tried emails and fb, but no luck.

Fingers crossed I hear back soon.

I have also reached out to Alta Tollhaus, but I have run into the same issue. Communication is lacking on their part :/


----------



## pharmcee (Mar 25, 2016)

onyx'girl said:


> Huerta Hof is also breeding working lines(I see more breeding announcements of them than SL's lately) I think the best way to get in touch with them is through their fb page. https://www.facebook.com/HuertaHofGermanShepherds/?fref=ts


Definitely waiting to hear back from Huerta Hof. I have tried all means of communication. Emails and fb messages.

At this point I'd like to know if their is hope for a litter for early summer. Knowing that I could at least move forward with them or keep looking :/


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

pharmcee said:


> I have definitely contacted My BodyGuard and Huerta Hof! Nice to know I'm on the right track.
> 
> At this point, I need to speak with Huerta Hof to see if there is currently a litter, or if one is ready to go home soon. I have tried emails and fb, but no luck.
> 
> ...


Alta-Tollhaus has no pups now, I was told by Julie that she isn't expecting a litter until later in the Summer. 
Many times when you are looking for a pup, seldom is there one available from well known breeders in a couple of months time of inquiring, you are usually put on a wait list because they don't breed often and have many inquiries. 
I waited about 6 months for my male and even then wasn't certain I'd be getting a pup(breeder does excellent matching to the owner in what they have planned for pup)


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

While I have not bought a dog from Bullinger directly, I have a dog whose sire is from Bullinger. We do agility and IPO, and he has enough drive to have fun with a great off switch at home. I have spoken to Tracy in the past and found her to be helpful. That said I would prefer to meet my breeders in person and see their dogs. Online descriptions are one thing but seeing the dogs, their temperaments, etc is important, especially for someone new to GSDs. Good luck with your search.


----------



## pharmcee (Mar 25, 2016)

osito23 said:


> While I have not bought a dog from Bullinger directly, I have a dog whose sire is from Bullinger. We do agility and IPO, and he has enough drive to have fun with a great off switch at home. I have spoken to Tracy in the past and found her to be helpful. That said I would prefer to meet my breeders in person and see their dogs. Online descriptions are one thing but seeing the dogs, their temperaments, etc is important, especially for someone new to GSDs. Good luck with your search.


Greatly appreciate your feedback!

Very solid advice and something I will be taking into consideration!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Please think about the fact that baby puppies are best raised with a great deal of time on the part of the breeder - when there are 3, 4, 5 litters on the ground at one time, it is very possible, even probable, that those pups are NOT given the same amount of attention that a breeder with one litter at a time gives.....even if they have "kennel help", large numbers of dogs and litters generate a huge committment of time and work, and playing with puppies may not be top priority for anyone on site.....a couple of these really big showline kennels with lots of dogs ???? just be careful......I think you are better off with someone who raises their pups themselves.

Also, a message which is obviously a general inquiry sent to a bunch of people may not get you a prompt answer

Lee


----------



## pharmcee (Mar 25, 2016)

wolfstraum said:


> Please think about the fact that baby puppies are best raised with a great deal of time on the part of the breeder - when there are 3, 4, 5 litters on the ground at one time, it is very possible, even probable, that those pups are NOT given the same amount of attention that a breeder with one litter at a time gives.....even if they have "kennel help", large numbers of dogs and litters generate a huge committment of time and work, and playing with puppies may not be top priority for anyone on site.....a couple of these really big showline kennels with lots of dogs ???? just be careful......I think you are better off with someone who raises their pups themselves.
> 
> Also, a message which is obviously a general inquiry sent to a bunch of people may not get you a prompt answer
> 
> Lee


Hello there!

I have certainly taken that into account, which definitely explains why excellent breeders have few litters per year. Socializing the pups is certainly one of the qualities I am looking for in a breeders program.

Everyone has been very helpful and I could not be more thankful!


----------



## rs87 (Jun 8, 2016)

Hi pharmcee,
I'm starting my search for a GS and was wondering how things have gone for you. Any current update you can share.

Thanks in advance


----------

